# Dog puked 3.5 hours after taking heart gaurd and Bravecto.



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Well my dog puked 3.5 hours after taking heart gaurd and Bravecto.
Any ideas if I will have to treat again? Vet opens Monday so I'll be calling them then of course... I'm just wondering.

Btw dog also drank a ton and was hopping around being a goof so I'm not convinced either one caused the puking... I think it was coincidence.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I was told by a vet tech that 1-2 hours in their system was good!


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Good news! The stuff ain't cheap hahaha


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Ugh I just read this below. Hopefully my vet will be understanding and help me with s discount! 




Q: What happens if the dog vomits?
A: If 4 or more hours have passed before the vomiting occurs, it is likely that the medication has been absorbed and the dog is protected. However, if the dog is healthy in every other respect but vomits within 3 hours of receiving BRAVECTO, wait until any signs of stomach distress are gone and give another BRAVECTO chew. Giving the second chew is still considered safe for the dog, based on safety studies that were done with BRAVECTO. You may also choose to ask your veterinarian if this is a good course of action for your particular dog. If the vomiting repeats again, do not give a third chew, and call your veterinarian. If you suspect that a side effect has taken place as a result of giving the dog BRAVECTO, please report it to Merck Technical Services at 1-800-224-5318, and follow any advice that they provide.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

What is Bravecto?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tick/flea preventative..


----------



## Duffy (Jun 4, 2014)

My dog threw up also after giving different heart worm and flea/tick meds at the same time. Now I administer on successive days.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Duffy said:


> My dog threw up also after giving different heart worm and flea/tick meds at the same time. Now I administer on successive days.


I do not use any of the combo products marketed for owner convenience in one pill. My heartworm treatment and flea tick treatment are given separately a few days apart.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

I have never had any difficulty with a dog taking Heartguard when I used it. Now my dogs are on Interceptor. I would never give a dog two different medications in the same day. We don't give our older dog two vaccines in the same couple of weeks to prevent stress. We still use Frontline Plus which is topical for ticks and fleas.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

He is probably fine. I would not give him another dose even if it wasn't 4 hours.


----------

